# For those of you that ordered an R5 from Adorama



## Sawthingsca (Jul 30, 2020)

Does your status still say backordered? Customer service is telling me they didn't receive any which sounds ludicrous....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2020)

I have a tracking number via UPS to have it delivered from Adorama this evening. The one I ordered from B&H is already here (fedex).


----------



## Sawthingsca (Jul 30, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I have a tracking number via UPS to have it delivered from Adorama this evening. The one I ordered from B&H is already here (fedex).


Gotta love in-effective customer service. Congrats on getting it today...


----------



## Sawthingsca (Jul 30, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I have a tracking number via UPS to have it delivered from Adorama this evening. The one I ordered from B&H is already here (fedex).


What time did you order it?

My first preorder got declined due to an address issue then I have to re-order 4 hours later on the pre-order date..


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 30, 2020)

I usually prefer Adorama, but after they fired Helen, I wonder what changed. In any event, I get 8.1% off from B&H due to the Payboo Rebate of my sales tax, that was $315.82 on my R5. I could save a few dollars more thru the Canon employee discount page, but I get a 30 day free trial with B&H just in case something goes wrong.


----------

